# Final Tale of a Boy and his Beast



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

When Boy came home from school Beast was not able to greet him at the door. Boy laid with his Beast and held the water bowl to his mouth. Beast gave two half hearted licks that did not even break the surface of the water. Boy raced to his computer and found a recipe for no cook air hardening clay. He mixed a batch and covered a small pan with a thin layer. He pressed the Beast paw into the clay and then his own hand. He etched "Beast and Boy" and today's date. Beast rested his noble head on the boy's leg, each breath labored. Even at the end he was his boy's Beast.


Thank you to everyone who has listened to our tales over the years. Beast was a once in a lifetime guy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh my. I am so very sorry 
He sounds like he was a wonderful dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:teary: :hugs:


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

That was beautiful. 
I'm so sorry for you lose.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

omg this just broke my heart. i'm so sorry for your loss. please accept my most sincere heartfelt condolences for your Beast and your family. may your sweet boy (of the beast persuasion) rest peacefully.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

what?!!!!hugs to u! so sorry!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

so sorry for ur loss, i meant. beast boy, last story was too much too handle! I know Beast is running free and happy up there with all our lost loved ones and waiting for some to join him. God bless.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Run free Puppelito and watch your boy from a place where your body is strong and you can run like the wind.
Thank you for that story. My thoughts are w/ you and your family.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I have so enjoyed reading your boy and beast stories. Run free beast, and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm balling right now for your family I'm so sorry!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have greatly enjoyed your stories of Beast with his boy.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so muich for taking the time to give us one last story. My heart is breaking for Boy...


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a sad thing.... To have lost your Beast. For your boy to his Beast....
I can just imagine him running free at the bridge. Sending hugs and prayers for you and your family. RIP Beast.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are no words. I am so very sorry. 

Big hugs to all!
Jan


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

:teary::teary::teary::hugs:

Terribly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of the beloved Beast. I know this is a hard thing for the boy to go through. I like to think the last gift he gave to the Boy was to hold on until they had a chance to say goodbye. 

Jelpy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is heartbreaking. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I am so, so sorry, my heart aches for you and your family.

RIP Beast. You were loved on this earth, and you will be loved from afar, by your family.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved Beast from afar. He will be much missed. I hope you and your family can take some comfort in all of these wonderful stories and memories.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I loved reading the adventures of Beast and Boy. Run free at the bridge dear Beast! Give that boy a big hug from Wolfie and me.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your Beast will be greatly missed.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. There are simply no words. RIP Beast. Sympathies and condolences to your loved ones.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no :teary:

I am so very very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with Boy and his family :hugs:

Run free dear Beast, you will live in all our memories.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Wow, I was really hoping it was just a strange test result.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

oh my gosh, I am so very very sorry :hugs:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I too am so, so sorry. I am praying for you and your family.
Godspeed Beast :halogsd:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I put off reading this last night, because the title made me afraid.

Give the boy extra hugs from us and you too, of course. Beast will always be part of him and your family. And thanks to your stories, he touched all of us as well.

Run free Beast


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Hugs to you both... Beast was one of a kind, thats for sure.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Beast's departure leaves a huge empty hole in this world. He was loved by so many, even those who never had the luck to meet him. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family who I know are devastated by this loss. I hope that you can keep your memories of him close to your heart to help you deal with your grief. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just bawled my eyes out reading this. I am so sorry! Beast was too young, his time was cut too short and Boy has lost his best friend. 

So heart breaking. RIP Beast!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dear Lord, 

Please open your gates and call St. Francis 
to come escort this beloved companion 
across the Rainbow Bridge. 

Assign him to a place of honor, 
for he has been a faithful servant 
and has always done his best to please me. 

Bless the hands that send him to you, 
for they are doing so in love and compassion, 
freeing him from pain and suffering. 

Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss. 
Help me remember the details of his life 
with the love he has shown me. 
And grant me the courage to honor him 
by sharing those memories with others. 

Let him remember me as well 
Let him know that I will always love him. 
And when it's my time to pass over into your paradise, 
Please allow him to accompany those 
Who will bring me home. 

Thank you, Lord, 
for the gift of his companionship 
and for the time we've had together. 

And thank you, Lord, 
for granting me the strength 
to give him to you now.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I search for words of comfort, sadly I cannot find any. You, Beast and Boy have touched so many in such a wonderful way. Sometimes that just has to be enough.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:halogsd: RIP Beast. May you have peace.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very, very sorry for your loss. Beast now runs free at the bridge, run free precious boy run free. :rip:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm crying like a baby reading that. I'm so sorry for your loss... :teary:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sending prayers to give you strength at this very sad time in your lives.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Wishing you comfort in your loving memories of your Beast. He will never leave you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for all of you I so enjoyed reading your Boy and Beast stories. I think you should write a book.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am so very very sorry for all of you I so enjoyed reading your Boy and Beast stories. *I think you should write a book.*


I agree a hundred percent. You really should write a book - or maybe even an entire series. You have a gift for story telling. What an awesome way to keep Beast alive. I hope you will consider.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and wish you comfort and strength during this very difficult time. 

I also second or third the book idea. You've a wonderful knack for storytelling, and a beautiful tribute to Puppelito it would be, if you so consider it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so sorry and I am crying for through your stories I felt as if I knew Beast even though I never had the privilege of meeting him. One thing I do know-the Beast is beasting around again in heaven. Hugs to you and the boy and your family. Beast…RIP sweet baby!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Beast, you were really a Beauty inside and out. You will be sorely missed, but you were so lucky to have Boy to love you so much, as well as so many others. We were the luckier ones for having known you, whether directly or through tales. My tears fall in grief for the loss of you.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

:hugs:i'm sooo sooooo sooooo sorry to you and your family for your loss. if you guys need anything, let me know 

:halogsd:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Beast- especially so soon after losing Old Bitch. Tell Boy we'll miss him too


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry!


----------

